# RGT



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Does anybody have any info or feedback on this course? I have enrolled for this course. It is sponsored by the London College of the University of West London!

I been currently enrolled in grade 1! Lots of practice!


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

I got some material from them 8 or 9 years ago when I was teaching at a music school, it seems to be a modernized version of the RCM, but geared for todays guitarists. My cohorts at the time thought it looked like a good course for people who felt that the RCM was too focused on classical music. It may have changed some since then, I kind of lost track after that.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like it's based in the UK.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am just wondering how concise the course is. The grade 1
ourse that I am currently enrolled seems really comprehensive. There is a lot of ground covered in it. But I am wondering is it everything I need?

It looks like a very structured program!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> I am just wondering how concise the course is. The grade 1
> ourse that I am currently enrolled seems really comprehensive. There is a lot of ground covered in it. But I am wondering is it everything I need?
> 
> It looks like a very structured program!


If it is structured I feel that is a very good thing. If it is well structured there are obviously goals set in the course to reach and goals are one of the very best ways to advance.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Are you taking lessons with an RGT instructor following this curriculum? I believe that they hold the exams in Toronto and maybe at another location out West.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've looked at it for ideas (I teach) and it looks very well put together. 

Best of luck!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Are you taking lessons with an RGT instructor following this curriculum? I believe that they hold the exams in Toronto and maybe at another location out West.


Yes I am taking lessons with my teacher at L & M who has been certified through this course! I can take the exam with him and get my diploma! He has me learning stuff right off the bat! It's exactly what I should be learning according to my list of goals! That's one thing that I was so impressed with. I had previously had a phone conversation with this teacher. I told him what I wanted to accomplish. I told him that I needed everything mapped out for me and he was to be my GPS! He laughed at me. He's seems very responsible and genuine. We went over every goal and he discussed how he was going help me to attain each individual goal. Bravo for teachers like this! My gut said, this is the environment I should and want to be in!

If I remember correctly though one of my other guitar teachers was certified through RGT but he didn't teach the curriculum! He was the one who said, what song do you want to learn this week? He would print it out for me and we could go through it a little! He would say learn it for next week, bye! Was I stupid or what? What a waste of my hard earned money but I was really naïve back then. I just wanted to play like my guitar heroes! I didn't realize how much time, energy and effort playing guitar was going to be!

Cheers to getting more proficient! I am so happy and so very excited! Finally I am in the right place!

It's amazing how your perspective of what should be taught to you changes as you begin to put the pieces of the puzzle together!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Good for you Lola. It's like the Royal Conservatory of Music for electric guitar. They offer Classical guitar and Piano, both of which I took years ago. But not to a high level because I wanted to play what this course is offering. Looks comprehensive and well organized like the RCOM as well.

Did your teacher turn you on to this? If so, thank him for me.

Good luck.

EDIT: I thought I posted this yesterday but I guess I messed up. So I have my answer to the question about the teacher. And to expand, I did take a look at the first few years of their testing schedule. That's why I likened it to the RCOM. They sure like their fancy names for music schools in Britain.


----------

